# New Stihl ms361 cylinder nikasil popping.



## MLCase

Hi friends!
I need a little help. I’ve had this ms361 I’ve been playing with on and off for about 4-5 years now. I toasted a big bore kit I messed with about 2-3 years ago pull it back down to the cases and it wound up left in my organizers in pieces since. The same time I bought a new cylinder off eBay with just a cracked top fin that I planned on using. I finally decided to pull the pile o parts out this week and get it back together but when I grabbed the cylinder the plating is lifting/popping I really don’t want to spend another few hundred on a new oem one and uscrome no longer takes none licensed power sport owners orders. I was wondering if anyone knew any way I can have this plating repaired? I have the same issue with a 440 cylinder too. But none of my am cylinders that have been sitting In The same spot for the same time have any problems. I’m really bummed out.

thanks and happy holidays,
Mike


----------



## Mad Professor

Maybe the seller cleaned the plating up with acid and there were some pinholes in the plating?

If I use acid I always hit the plating with baking soda solution , then give it a good water rinse.


----------



## lone wolf

Why not go OEM and do your self a big favor?


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

MLCase said:


> Hi friends!
> I need a little help. I’ve had this ms361 I’ve been playing with on and off for about 4-5 years now. I toasted a big bore kit I messed with about 2-3 years ago pull it back down to the cases and it wound up left in my organizers in pieces since. The same time I bought a new cylinder off eBay with just a cracked top fin that I planned on using. I finally decided to pull the pile o parts out this week and get it back together but when I grabbed the cylinder the plating is lifting/popping I really don’t want to spend another few hundred on a new oem one and uscrome no longer takes none licensed power sport owners orders. I was wondering if anyone knew any way I can have this plating repaired? I have the same issue with a 440 cylinder too. But none of my am cylinders that have been sitting In The same spot for the same time have any problems. I’m really bummed out.
> 
> thanks and happy holidays,
> Mike


Get a Meteor p/c and be done with it. 
On a side note even if you had a dealership with uschrome they aren't going to plate a cylinder that small. So NO there's no way to fix that .


----------



## MLCase

lone wolf said:


> Why not go OEM and do your self a big favor?


This is an oem cylinder and it’s new. Just been sitting a few years.


----------



## MLCase

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Get a Meteor p/c and be done with it.
> On a side note even if you had a dealership with uschrome they aren't going to plate a cylinder that small. So NO there's no way to fix that .


They have info on chainsaws it’s just a sister site usnicom. https://www.usnicom.com/ChainsawCylinderServices

it was just a thought.


----------



## cookies

Im pretty sure you can not repair cylinder plating and in order for it to be re plated it must be bored out to remove the old plating. I would go find a new oem or meteor cylinder..you could try sliding the piston with rings through it to see if it hangs or catches on the pits but i would be afraid of it getting worse and shedding the plating. I think people have so many problems with aftermarket cylinders because they adjust the carb to what the oem manual says for a oem cylinder/piston max rpm where a aftermarket setup should run lower max rpms due to design differences ie they are set too lean.


----------

